# Duramax oil change question



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

I am curious how often the oil should be changed. I have put the first 6,300 miles on my new truck and the in-dash computer deal is saying there is still 36% of the oil life left. I read the book and it said it determines the oil life by driving conditions, towing etc. Does this sound right? I got everything to change the oil about 3000 miles ago.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

I did my 1st change at 5k when i bought my max. Ive stuck to that until this last time, Ive put 10k on the oil change and the computer is just about to say change. I try and change it around 5 to 6k. I know others that go alot longer, I dont like putting my truck in the hands of the computer!


----------



## SOB (Oct 11, 2007)

I changed mine every 5-6k depending on how hard I drove it.... The "change oil" light nornaly came on right at 4K but I would reset it and go a few hundred more miles.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Every 5k
I Had A Buddy Who Went 12k On The 2nd Oil Change And Now Has 50k Miles On It And Doesnt Have A Lick Of Problems But That Was On A Real Engine(cummins)


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I changed my oil every 10k 129,000 miles no problems.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Oil changes are like people, everyone has their own opinion. Just remember a diesel relies on Clean Air. Clean Oil, and Clean Fuel.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep and all those performance air filters like k&n and such, in my opinion are no good for diesels, they let too much dirt in, a diesel sucks air in pretty hard i suggest just sticking with stock air filter in a wix



coxhw said:


> Oil changes are like people, everyone has their own opinion. Just remember a diesel relies on Clean Air. Clean Oil, and Clean Fuel.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I guess I am going to go ahead and change it; then go every 5k after that. I always did my powerstrokes every 5k and had no problems, they just never had any thing to tell me it was time to change it. I was just wondering who goes by the trucks computer or just sticks to a set milage as an indicator.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Every 5k for me as well. Just did the oil change at 245k with no motor problems thus far.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

My change oil message just came on at 10K yesterday. I was going to let it go and see how long it would take (up to one year). I plan to go with synthetic. Any suggestions.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I do it when the computer says and the mechanics will tell you that is the best way, regardless of what the service writer says.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

redduck said:


> I plan to go with synthetic. Any suggestions.


Amsoil or Rotella syn.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I change my oil at 3-4 k .I measure it with a viscousity stick,my powerstroke injectors just run better with good oil in them.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Every 3k religiously, One of the good things about a D-max is it doesn't use as much quarts as a Stroke.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

3k, dang dude thoese numbers were put out in the 50's. Oil is far superior nowdays.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed mine at 5K to get the break-in crud out of the engine. For most of mother vehicles, I use dinosaur oil until the engine is broken in then synthetic all the way. After break-in I change at 7-8K if using good synthetic. 

While you're at it change out the diesel filter too.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Personally, Dino oil no more than 6K if you tow 1000 miles or more drop it to 4-5k, on a good synthetic every 10k but change that oil filter and top back off around 5k, if your towing a bunch then drop that down to 8k
I have heard about folks running Amsoil synthetic and changing the filter ever 5k and topping off until 40-45k miles! Sending the oil sample off to the lab at 45K and still get no change needed report for the oil.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Like Killa mentioned, gettin a oil sample gives you a very good idea on how often you need to change your oil. A good rule of thumb, dino oil every 6K miles, synthetic every 10K miles


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

http://www.blackstone-labs.com/


----------

